
Trump Campaign Urges Supporters to Back TikTok Ban in Online Ads - aspenmayer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-18/trump-campaign-urges-supporters-to-back-tiktok-ban-in-online-ads
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[http://archive.is/UqhMf](http://archive.is/UqhMf)

